# Your Current Wallpapers Desktops



## Pisis (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's mince. I did this photo yesterday.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2005)

Mine....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice ones, guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice guys!

Here is mine:


----------



## Pisis (Oct 16, 2005)

I like artwork of this author (dunno his name though...)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's mine! Hey Aggie, could you get us more of these awesome pics!! Their awesome!!! 8)


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 16, 2005)

Ace combat 5 unsung war.


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 16, 2005)

btw i want to know whcih site(s) you guys got the drawings from. thanks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Mines now a pic that I took on my D of E Expedition.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice wallpapers guys!


----------



## JCS (Oct 16, 2005)

This is mine right now. The Nicholson Viaduct, about 2 miles from my house, I took this over the summer...


----------



## Erich (Oct 16, 2005)

Guys the 190's over the Ost front in the witner and the Ju 87G-1's are by Nicholas Trudgian, a very interesting young chap


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

The Tiger looks a bit small on that picture. And man ...if I were that Tiger driver I wouldn't have my side facing the T-34.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

mine now


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 17, 2005)

here's mine..


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

is it you?


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh crap!!


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2005)

one of many..... yes I am into the scenry thing....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Erich!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2005)

That's beautiful, E.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

i like this one


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn.... THAT is an interesting wallpaper Lanc....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

is that sarcasm


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 22, 2005)

Nope, sincere... Great shot...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

cheers, have this link i just found in return............

http://www.funnyjunk.com/movies/52/Air+Force+Fun/stream

(what? i didn't want to start it's own thread and i didn't know where to put it  )


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

There both great shots guys I love the Lanc I believe there was a commercial passenger version as well, is that right? LKA 
It must take a lot of bottle to hook onto a roller like that Les Ive been sailing in a small yacht with 15ft waves and that was enough for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

yes trakkie there was a commercial passenger version of the Lanc, she was called the Avro Lancastrian, she was baisically a lanc with all military equiptment removedand seats put in with rounded off nose and tail, the avro York was also used commercially.......


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice Lanc and Les. Good shot of the Lanc there Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2005)

has anyone actually checked out that link yet


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

I did... it was quite funny


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2005)

Seen it Lanc so I didnt say anything hes lucky he didnt get put on a fizzer for fucking around like that.


----------



## Clave (Oct 22, 2005)

I just made a new one to go with my new Apple monitor:






Actual size (1680 x 1050)

http://www.altgame.net/imagedump/lfoundminigun.jpg


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice one Clave.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 22, 2005)

now i have this one - i took this pic when i was in a Delfinarium in Eilat, Israel, 2004. I even touched him! I'd say a 3rd specie encounter... did u know IDF uses them as mineswepers?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice Pisis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

it's always interesting to see which icons people have on their desktops too..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, I see you have Skype Pisis, whats that like? We're contemplating getting it.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 23, 2005)

Here's mine. Great wallpaper guys!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice P-38.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Here is my current one. I don't like much (prefered the FW190 one I had before) but I needed a change:


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

I changed it though


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

That one is cool, but I like the previous one better.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah, but I wanted some FW190s and the Spits are bonus.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice ones. Mine:


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice CC.


----------



## Glider (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a rotating series of wallpapers but this is the current one


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice Glider.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 23, 2005)

In honour of the season.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

Gnomey, can you send me the Hurricane one, please? It's great!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice Pisis.

There you go.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 27, 2005)

Here's mine. I think the Bomber is a B-52. If its not, could someone tell me what it is.  This is a pic i took at Fort Walton Air Museum.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 27, 2005)

You know, we *DO* have a thread for this.

Mods here are too lose on BS threads, sorry. My opinion...


----------



## JCS (Oct 27, 2005)

I believe thats a B-47, P-38.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice P-38!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

yes that is a B-47..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> You know, we *DO* have a thread for this.
> 
> Mods here are too lose on BS threads, sorry. My opinion...



The other thread was locked and Archived and a new thread created here, As it is probably more suitable here...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 28, 2005)

So put that in ur hash pipe and smoke it GrG......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Me new one...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice CC, an action shot of it would of been better in my opinion though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah but im very picky about my rallying shots  I wanted one of Loeb but couldnt find a suitable one.


----------



## Erich (Oct 28, 2005)

alrightie my pad


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice Erich


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool! Where is that located?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice little shack, E.  Is that the winter home?


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is the wallpaper on my secondary machine at home, used for music.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2005)

Ta, mate!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

That is indeed a nice picture! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome wallpaper Les! You too Evan! 

By the way Les, what websites do you find all those awesome pics for your sig??? Their freaking awesome! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2005)

Years and years of visiting hundreds of websites, and many many scans of books I have....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice Les! Nice sig too!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

This is mine ....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice one. Is that a green maple leaf on the tail fin of the closest one?
I'm sure there's no Canadian connection at all, I'm just curious about it.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

It is a Maple Leaf, yes. _"No.5 Squadron began as a ground-attack and army co-operation squadron and has as its badge design a green maple leaf on a white background. The maple leaf commemorates the Squadron’s close association with the Canadian Corps during the great battles on the Western Front in 1917 and 1918."_. 

The lower one is 11 Sqdn. and the front Lightning is from Lightning Training Flight (LTF) - all of which were based at RAF Binbrook.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Ah, so there _was_ actually a Canadian connection with that squadron. Very interesting. Cool stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

That's a nice pic, d!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

They're flying over Spurn Point, near Hull. Which is at the mouth of the river Humber in case you nearly cared.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice pD!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is my current one, taken during my aerobatic flight. It is of the Cairngorms.


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

ius that ur car?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

I seriously doubt that...


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

I fancied a change since I've redone my sig


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one Lee


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Good stuff, guys.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice ones guys, heres mine...typically me, dont ya think?


----------



## JCS (Dec 1, 2005)

Heres mine right now I'm looking around for a new one right now though....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one JCS. CC, that looks like something my wife would have on her machine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

But I just like it


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

Alrighty then.


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2005)

one item from the momentary lapse in the Platonic Sphere of my small corner of the Galaxy


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

If u like a space shot, heres a shot from the Hubble Telescope.... It makes for a hellofa wallpaper....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice ones guys. I like yours JCS


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh and BTW, heres my desktop, with Laird riding what is considered the biggest and heaviest wave ever ridden by a human being, at a break called Teahupoo (Cho poo) in Tahiti ....


----------



## Pisis (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's mine current one:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

should we know her


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 15, 2006)

aint she a beauty?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine. Shot.. Yours... Down....


----------



## SeaNorris (Jan 15, 2006)

Uber res:


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice one Lanc, mine hasn't changed since I lasted posted it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 15, 2006)

Mines some pic of Ashley Giles taking a wicket but I cant be bothered to post it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 15, 2006)

looks like a good place to post this photo


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 15, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey how do you copy your desktop anyhow.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Press print screen, then open up paint or another imaging program, click paste, save it then upload it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool thanks heres mine.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice one Alder.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool. I changed mine again. More game stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats a cool one. I have not changed mine in a while and will probably do so soon.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice one NS.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

This is my current one. I'll change it soon though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice one Pisis


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is mine, I changed it today.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

That's cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeap I like it. I like how they are escorting the Eurofighters.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 16, 2006)

Plus I like the azure blue camoflague


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the picture that is my desk top background. I think it's great.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice one Wildcat.


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2006)

Due for a change - a friend of mine made these mountains...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice, Wildcat! MAC user, eh, Clave.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that . Nice Clave.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Nope, not at all. I had one at a previous job and loved it.


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2006)

Work and home for me - I got the habit back in the 80s and never quite shook it off


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

I would still like to have a MAC at home, but I already have too many PCs as it is.


----------



## Clave (Jan 17, 2006)

Good excuse to buy a laptop - the new Macs have dual-core Pentiums now..


----------



## Glider (Jan 17, 2006)

Heres one


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice one, Glider!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice one Glider.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice! Cant wait till I go up...


----------



## Erich (Jan 17, 2006)

Clave that was a bitchin fantasy shot. Reminds me of one of the many mountain vistas have seen as a climbing guide............. keep at it !

thumbs up 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2006)

Those are all nice pics up there.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2006)

Current


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a thing lately for IL2/PF screen shots.  

Senior Lieutenant Nonskimmerov.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice one NS.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 21, 2006)

Neskimm?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Senior Lieutenant Nonskimmerov.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2006)

The 'ov' at the end change the whole meaning 

Heres mine...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

CC's dream car!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Undoubtabally


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jan 22, 2006)

Changed mine to fit me a lot better.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats a pretty good one. Youll have a new one tomorrow I bet!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me, nice one P-38.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2006)

Sokol...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> The 'ov' at the end change the whole meaning


Something super cool, no doubt. 

Good ones guys.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is my latest on my work PC


----------



## Pisis (Feb 3, 2006)

nice one evan.

here is mine


----------



## evangilder (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice, but kinda small.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

It works though.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 4, 2006)

But THIS works better.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice one Pisis, here is my current one...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

yup


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Good stuff, I think I will change mine to a Music theme next.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

I bet that Lightning was struggling in that picture. Struggling to slow down to the Hurricanes pace.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine from a screenshot I took the other night...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2006)

Good shot!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice one Les.

I'm sure it was having trouble pD, the lightning won't of been designed to fly along at around 300mph...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 5, 2006)

There would have been a small window of oppurtunity for that shot, the Lightning lands at 195 MPH. And the Hurricane can barely exceed 300 MPH - so the Hurricane would have been a full power and the Lightning would have been all the way back before a stall. Excellent picture though, it's a shame we can't get more like that these days.


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

Post Nuclear Apocalyptic Computer.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

I think that so far, that one I took above is the best screenshot for a Wallpaper Ive taken...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2006)

Actually sounds like a good thread title...


----------



## Pisis (Feb 5, 2006)

nice screenshot, i agree


----------



## Twitch (Feb 7, 2006)

BTW- for anyone who is in search of an excellent screensaver/wallpaper program try www.webshots.com for a free one. I've used Webshots for several years and it has too many features to describe. The most important for me is the categories. You can have Planes, Planes 2 or whatever you want to name them plus stuff like Sunsets, Family and so on.


----------

